# Do you ever really get over your first love?



## Leilani (Jul 16, 2006)

Alot of people say that you dont but im interested in what you guys think?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 16, 2006)

I think you always remember your first. I know I do mine!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jul 16, 2006)

my 1st is the one im with now so nope i didnt get over him lol


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I think you always remember your first. I know I do mine! i agree. i think you always remember them, but you can get over them.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 16, 2006)

i don't really believe in first love, second love, etc. i think when i love someone, it's forever.


----------



## Geek (Jul 16, 2006)

I love bill gates


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I love bill gates




But does Bill Gates love you? 
I still remember the first boy I fell in love with but I also remember how he treated me.


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* i agree. i think you always remember them, but you can get over them. I agree too, at least from personal experience!
My first love was the bf I dated for a year when I was 18-19 years old. I still think that I loved him at the time, however it was a young, immature love compared to what I have with my husband now! (My husband is only the second guy I ever dated.) It took me a long time to get over my ex, but I am over him now. Even though I still think he's a wonderful guy, I realize we just weren't meant for each other (mainly because our personalities were too different)! Likewise, I know that hubby and I _were_ meant for each other!



I still think of my ex on rare occasions, but not like "I wish we were back together", just the kind of "I wonder what he's doing now" thoughts that I have of many of my old friends that I no longer keep in touch with!


----------



## mintesa (Jul 16, 2006)

over that one, and i dont want to remember that one person.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 16, 2006)

I still think about my first love occasionally, but I knew that we were not meant to be together for the long haul


----------



## chic_chica (Jul 17, 2006)

*My first love...or first bf...not sure if it was love, which was since i was like 13 or something...but believe me...i'm wierd...and that meant a lot to me in my life. Anways....yeah i am over him...but i do care for him deeply...and i would rush to him if he needs me. BTW....both of us have significant others now...and we are cool about it...and can talk about problems or anything at all comfortably. it's my only ex bf relationship...since he was my first and the guy i'm with now is my second relationship...but longest...goin in 5 yrs



don't know if i can get over the present one though.*


----------



## AngelaMH (Jul 17, 2006)

My first love was when I was 14. I think you you do get over them but you will probably always remember them. I now know that it wasn't even love but at the time I thought it was!


----------



## Kimmi201 (Jul 17, 2006)

ya im over it but i think thats cause i fell out of love w. him it was an unhealthy relationship anyways


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 17, 2006)

it all depends on the person you've been with, I guess. I rarely think about my first bf even though he was a decent guy and we were happy together. and I really was in love with him. but it ended and is past now. I was such a different person back then. I got over him long, long time ago...


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 17, 2006)

I've only been in 2 relationships. And, the 1st person I was in a relationship I thought I loved. We went through it all and it was a horrible break-up. I am way over it now and am doing soo much better, but I don't think I will forget him even though I try to not ever remember him.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah i rekon you do, but i try to get over sumone completely b4 i start a new relationship or otherwise ill ave that other person in the bak of my mind and i dont need that, lol


----------



## redrocks (Jul 17, 2006)

I remember him, but I'm SOOOOO over him. That was a long, long time ago!


----------



## AprilRayne (Jul 17, 2006)

I think it probably depends on how it ends! If they are a huge jerk and you dump them, than you probably get over it pretty fast, but if you are head over hills for them and they break your heart, I think it will take a long time to get over that! I've only been in real love once, and I'm still in it!!



I was married once before, but I knew I didn't fully love him and I always wondered what real love felt like and now I know! I do have one ex-boyfriend that, had the timing been right, I could've fallen in love with and sometimes I wonder what might've happened with him! I'm so glad things turned out the way they did, because my husband is the best!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 17, 2006)

Personally I never got over him. And in fact I am with him again after 16 yrs!

He touched my heart in a way that no other man could!


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 18, 2006)

I thought he was my first love at the time, but now that I'm older, I look back and I'm not really sure what it was... Puppy love? Teenaged lust? Whatever it was, we're still on good terms but we have no feelings for one another.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hollywood* What caused the break-up? Who broke up with who? I guess no trust was violated and it was easier to go back to him, ShelbyLynn? I guess my immaturity and playing silly games caused us to break-up. I guess over the many years we have matured and love each other more than we did all those years ago!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jul 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *oobladi*




But does Bill Gates love you? 
I still remember the first boy I fell in love with but I also remember how he treated me.





me too!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 23, 2006)

You never forget them. I think their will always be a special place in your heart for them, I think you never stop loving them, just the type of love changes over time. Well, that's my take on it


----------



## mac-whore (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ShelbyLynn* Personally I never got over him. And in fact I am with him again after 16 yrs!He touched my heart in a way that no other man could!

What a great story!
I'd like to think that you do, eventually.. or * can *, if you let yourself.


----------



## Eragirl (Jul 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i don't really believe in first love, second love, etc. i think when i love someone, it's forever. I'm the same exact way. I just try to forget. Most the time I'm successful, sometimes... Not so much. Luckily I didn't fall in love often.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Jul 27, 2006)

i will **always** remember and love my first love but i wouldn't date him. period. he is a super sweet guy and scathingly witty..and he is very far distant in the past. I was 16 and he was only 13. yes, that is odd, but we went to a rural school and it had 7th through 12th grade. I never did make love to him but i am glad we did not...he was so very young and I respected his wish to wait until he was older to make love to anyone. I wasn't his first lover but I was his first kiss, and he was actually a good kisser! isn't that sweet? i think people who miss or wanna reunite with the very first love are kind of in love with a fantasy. years upon years can rosycoat the truth of who someone really is, in our minds he can be like whatever we wanted him to be, also in our minds he didn't change much about what we loved about him. people change too much so its really all fantasy.

we broke up because i moved away. It broke both of our young hearts. he told me years later his new gf after me was so annoying and typical &amp; never compared to me..LOL...what sucked about it was that he didn't have the nerve to call me and tell me it was over. i forgave him because I was his first girlfirend, he didn't know how to break up with a girl...he never had needed to! I still love him to peices in an old friend way but omg i found out recently he simply ducked a woman's calls until he finally broke down and confessed he had been untrue to her and things wouldn't work out because they lived too far way.

i still think he is sweet but I would never want to date a guy at all who can't handle being very upfront even if it hurts someone's feelings. he is almost 24 now and still has dating habits he had at...thirteen. It makes him seem to lack a spine and maturity to him. I can't trash the poor guy but omg, you just don't DO that. he makes a great friend and we will probably always love one another. I probably contact him every 3 years or more just to see if he is okay and or happy. he makes little efforts to contact me any but i don't mind. My first love is and was a very here and now sort of person...yet he doesn't seem to mind a bit when I contact him. it's like talking to a very old close friend. we both change but the same enough still to make one another laugh and smile so it's all good.


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 5, 2006)

I will always remember my first but I don't miss him!!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 5, 2006)

You know, I honestly believe John is my first love. I feel _*SO*_ much differently about him than I have about any other guy! And the feeling started long before we got engaged/married/had a kid! So, IMHO, John is my first love and I'm most definitely not over him


----------



## Saja (Aug 6, 2006)

I hope I never forget him. I dont plan on it, hes my best friend now. Im no longer "in love" with him. I will always "love" him. Its gonna take alot for that to go away, but Im glad. Ofcourse I love my friend.


----------



## pla4u (Aug 9, 2006)

yea I got over my first love. .. must say I still wonder what she is up to and how shes doing from time to time, we were allways on good terms, would have stayed in touch, but didnot want the new girl to get jelious


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes and no. I think yes because you move on and find other loves and relationships (usually more mature and stable). I also think no because you never really forget the first time you fall in love, have intimate relations, or become emotionally bonded with another human being.

I remember my first love/real relationship but it doesn't make me sad or melancoly...it makes me smile.

I couldn't get over my third serious boyfriend for years and years. I held a torch for that sucker that those demons in _The Fog_ couldn't extinguish.

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I love bill gates You would.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm definitely over mine.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Aug 10, 2006)

I haven't thought about my "first love" in years and years.

I dated him in high school and he dumped me for "someone better" (his words). I was crushed and couldn't get over him for the longest time. After graduation, I lost a lot of weight, toned up (aerobics instructor/personal trainer), grew into myself (prettier) and became a bartender. He came into the bar one night when I was working and his jaw hit the floor. He still looked pretty hot, so we hooked up. But, I was so unimpressed with how he was in bed that I never returned his calls (he used to burn up my pager and my cell phone for weeks after that) or ever saw him again. In a way, it was kind of like Karma and a way to get over someone all in one!! LOL

*going back to forgetting whats-his-name*


----------



## han (Aug 10, 2006)

i have dated alot and they were long term but i didnt find love till i met my husband hes my first true love


----------



## frazerti (Aug 25, 2006)

ppl say your first love is the one you lost it to but my first love is my husband why would I want someone who didn't treat me right to be my first love


----------



## SierraWren (Aug 25, 2006)

I will never be over my first love, not in this life.It's sort of a wound in me that can't scar or heal, or quite close--a tiny,secret gill through which I will always secretly inhabit and devour the air differently than I would had I never met him. Or another eye:filtering certain images from the sides of my vision, things I would never have begun to see without him, either.He just feels transplanted into my life,like another,vital organ. He still sustains my life,even if invisible from outside me.

Could I live,as myself,without my memories and love for him?:No. His love for me was a turning point in my life, helped to transform me, for better and worse,into what I am today. To "get over"him would be to leave a central, landmark part of my own life behind me.And I don't even(much)mourn losing him anymore, all these years later, b/c there is so much of him that would remain inescapable.


----------



## littledebbie (Sep 19, 2006)

No I never got over my first love and probably never will.We broke up cause of my parent.And i winded up getting married 3 months later to another man who thought i was really in love with.But I'm make it worked since there are children involved.But now they are grown,and planning on divoice.I ran into my first love 15 yrs ago,he was still waiting for me,told him to go on with his life.Find someone to make him happy.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 19, 2006)

I am over that asswipe. I still think about him once in 4 months or so and its just a fleeting thought. ::shrugs::. You can get over them but I dont think you can ever forget them.


----------



## selene (Sep 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *littledebbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No I never got over my first love and probably never will.We broke up cause of my parent.And i winded up getting married 3 months later to another man who thought i was really in love with.But I'm make it worked since there are children involved.But now they are grown,and planning on divoice.I ran into my first love 15 yrs ago,he was still waiting for me,told him to go on with his life.Find someone to make him happy. It's amazing this sort of thing still goes on. Why did your parents not like him?


----------



## rejectstar (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't even know who to call my "first love". I've only ever had strong feelings for 3 guys, and I only dated two of them. The other was an unrequited love



Such is life...

The first guy I dated, it was in a bad time in my life... I was 15/16 and seriously messed up in the head. It was a long-distance relationship and it lasted for maybe 4 months. Honestly, I don't even remember. When he broke up with me, I was crushed. 3 years later, and we're now kind-of friends.

We talk every once in a while, and we can joke and laugh about the time we were together. I never really got "serious" with him, anyway. He was my first kiss, and the first guy that ever touched me in that kind of way... but I don't feel those kind of feelings for him anymore.

My current boyfriend is probably who I'd call my first love. Yeah... thinking about it, it's true. We've been dating for almost 2 and a half years. I absolutely love him to death, and I think it would take years and years and lots of therapy to get over him if we ever broke up! Haha. I gave my virginity to him, and I've never been this close with a guy.... ever. It's like we get closer every time we're together


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hmm..... lets see I'll always remember him but there was nothing to get over. I was 13 and had no idea what I was doing.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm still with my first real love



but i don't think i'd be able to forget about my first serious crush that almost turned into a first love if things were different lol... it's more the 'how is he now?' thoughts..


----------



## jessimau (Oct 1, 2006)

I think you get over it mostly, but most of the time you'll still carry a fondness for them.

My ex was an a** and I'm really glad we're not together anymore. I do still care how he's doing and what he's up to, but no way in hell would I go back to that relationship (emotional abuse). I still wonder sometimes what a relationship would be like and wonder if we're destined to be together, usually when things get tough with my current BF. Then I remind myself of what the relationship was actually like and I'm over it. My ex likes to resurface and cause havoc in my life; every time he sees me, he tries to get me to sleep with him even though he has a GF (going on 3 years together now) and i have a BF. We never had sex (I was 15 when we broke up but in love with him and off and on seeing him until I was almost 18) and I think he's just trying to get me on his list of conquests. So when I get wistful, I remind myself that he was an a&amp;&amp;hole then and he's an even bigger a&amp;&amp;hole now (he's tried to cheat on every one of his GFs with me).


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 3, 2006)

I think you get over not having him anymore, but you can never forget him.


----------



## jaybe (Oct 7, 2006)

First love mmmmm! Sweet. I'll always love him forever. He wasn't my first boyfriend but the first boy I fell in love with. I was 17 and he was 20 when we met and we went out for 2 years. We split up just after I went off to college. He wanted to marry me but I felt too young and wanted to see the big wide world. It was a case of right person, wrong time. Although I love my current bf and would never go back, I often wonder how he is and how his life turned out. I've even googled him a few times but not found him. He'll always have a little piece of my heart til the day I die!!


----------



## Tina Marie (Oct 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think you get over not having him anymore, but you can never forget him. I agree, I am over my first but will never forget..


----------



## meiling (Oct 9, 2006)

i dont want to remember.


----------



## tadzio79 (Oct 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my 1st is the one im with now so nope i didnt get over him lol That makes two of us! happily married my 1st love and still going strong...


----------



## mrom (Oct 16, 2006)

i was 16 and he left me. it took me 7 years to get over him and it wasn't til i met my man now to almost forget him completely.


----------



## Minako (Oct 16, 2006)

I've forgotten my love for him, but I will never forget his person


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes and Hala Lulua:
























!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 22, 2006)

get over, im not sure, but i know no one acutally forgets them.


----------



## Annalee (Oct 22, 2006)

Here is my story, I will keep it short ok,



I met my first love at 14 years of age, married him at 18, and we have been married for (in March) will be 34 years



DDDD so I guess i would never get over him would I LOL!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Oct 26, 2006)

My first love was a huge *******. I really don't know what I saw in him, I really don't. What really hurt me is that he cheated on my with my best friend at the time. (I think I posted this in another thread about cheating, I'll go and find it here in a minute.)

He came crawling back, but I refused. I really don't care what he's doing now. He could do whatever he wants, just as long as he stays out of my hair.


----------



## LVA (Oct 26, 2006)

I have no idea as i'm still w/my first love



...


----------



## lummerz (Oct 27, 2006)

it really depends! If your first love beat you and tied you up and fed you water and rice for 3 months..i don't think so!

But, apart from that odd example..i'd say no..but that merely depends on your personality if you are the kind of person that tends to dwindle on the thought or not.

And as for me..i never got over my first love..but when we were going out..he'd went out and got married to someone else while i was going out with him..so i never got over that.

And after 10 years of marriage and 2 kids..his wife leaving him for another woman...all i have to say is.....

SERVES HIM RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Oct 27, 2006)

I think you will never love anyone else the same. It will be a "different" love. For instance, I love my husband more than I loved my first love but it is a different love. Your first love is that nieve (sp?) puppy love. The second time around you are smarter, thats all.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't think I ever actually loved my "first love" (first boyfriend). I was 14 and I thought I loved him, but realized I didn't. He was also a freaking psycho and treated me like crap. Why I was with him for 6 months I'll never know. I'm glad I got the "crappy boyfriend" thing out of my system so I know what it is like to be used and I can avoid it at all costs. I would say my fiance is my first love and we have been together for 3 years now. No one has ever treated me better and I love him more than anything.


----------



## Barbette (Nov 5, 2006)

I some times see him, we have gotten together a few times in a rush of euphoric nostalgia since we had to break up due to really really bad circumstances on my part, and I think it's safe to say we never quite ended our care and love and fascination for each other... so each time I see him, I get that feeling, even though we have both changed so much, so differently, there is still that primal feeling of what we had, that doesn't change no matter how much your lives and interests and paths do.

Originally Posted by *LVA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have no idea as i'm still w/my first love



...




aww!


----------



## Intrigue (Nov 16, 2006)

Depressing to think about


----------

